# I took a dog that likely would have ended up in the SPCA... what now?



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

I already have a sweet Golden Retriever. Nice as can be. Perfectly behaved... yada, yada, yada.... 

We used to have an Australian Shepperd too, but he was put to sleep recently when he was found to have an inoperable tumor. 

Anyway, we knew someone who couldn't find someone to take their 7 year old Lab, so we said we would "On a Trial Basis".... 

The first 2 days were pretty bad. They were nipping and growling an awful lot, but no major fights. Today is day 4, and they do seem to be getting along better, but my Golden still is not accepting of her, at least not all the way. The Lab seems to want to be friends with her. 

Overall, the only real big issue right now is food. Both are protective of it with each other... but my dog never was with our Aussie... 

I realize you don't know my dogs, but is there a "normal" adjustment period?


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

A "normal" adjustment period could be several weeks. And feeding time is always cause for concern. Feed them in different rooms or in crates, until they relax with each other. They are adult dogs and don't just automatically like another dog. Take them for walks together if you can. Be sure to give your Golden the time and affection he is accustomed to so that he doesn't resent the Lab. Don't rush it - let them decide when they want to be friends, your job is to make sure each one is treated fairly and avoid conflicts.

Diane:


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Papa Deuce,

I had a similar situation with a blind and very sick husky I rescued. The owners were very sick and elderly and passed away. No one in the family wanted her and they didn't have any kids. This dog had lived alone with these quiet and elderly people. As she started to get well and stronger, food became a big issue with her towards my other 3. I found that feeding them separately and making sure she felt secure helped, but it took months. In this case, keep in mind this rescue is blind and had not been around other dogs for years.

If the rescue shows food aggression after being fed away from your dog for a few weeks, you may need to do some correcting.

Newt


----------

